# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Dado dinamita

## SEJO

Alguien que conozca el efecto "el dado dinamita" me puede decir si es facil su construccion o si es preferible comprarlo.

desde ya que el efecto me gusta bastante porque reune varias condiciones.

si alguien me quiere ayudar acepto su colaboración.
gracias.

PD: acepto mensajes privados jeje.

----------


## Shargon

Podias comentar en que consiste el efecto...

----------


## trasobo

Pues si no em equivoco de efecto es uno en el que metes un dado dentro de una cajita de plástico transparente y tras agitarlo un parde  veces explota apareciendo varios más pequeños.

Un saludo!

----------


## Luiggy

Hola...yo creo que es mejor si lo compras..asi te evitas el dolor de cabeza y te ahorras tiempo.

----------


## SEJO

No el efecto no es el del dadito que estalla en varios pedazos.

Es basicamente un carton de unos 40 x 40 con puntos simulando la cara de un dado.

Primero se va mostrando que hay 1 despues se da vuelta y se muestra el 2 y asi el tres, pero se explica y realmente se muestra que esta ilusion optica se logra tapando con la mano un punto , segun la cara que se muestre.

pero "magicamente" y haciendose el distraido el mago muestra el 4 5 6 y asi todas las caras del "dado"

finalmente tiene un gag hacerca de la mala vision de los espectadores , abriendo el carton hay una lamina de esa que usan los oftalmologos con letras mas grandes y mas chicas.

Es complicado explicarlo pero la verdad no se bien como fabricarlo y queria q alguien me ayude . gracias!

----------


## trasobo

Ah vale es como el efecto de la carta jumbo que vas enseñando que varia, parece un as, luego es un tres, etc..

Pues asi, no sé, pero se puede fabricar..Aunque para que quede decente y tal habrá que mirar ucanto cuesta, no vaya a ser que compense más comprarlo que liarte a fabricarlo.

----------


## ignoto

No es ninguna carta jumbo.
Por favor, tened consideración con el compañero. Lanzar disparos a ciegas "por si acertáis" no le ayuda en lo mas mínimo.

El único libro en el que se describe la forma de hacerlo (por alusiones, porque solamente utiliza una cara) es "Magie sur scène" de P. Duraty y está en francés.
Curiosamente, la práctica totalidad de las unidades que se comercializan de este juego se fabrican en Brasil y se venden a través de una conocida tienda de magia de Buenos Aires.

Aunque yo no lo consideraría un juego de magia de cerca, lo he llegado a realizar a apenas metro y medio del público.

----------


## si66

SEJO te conviene comprarlo, nunca va a quedar como corresponde y de la misma calidad, la diferencia de dinero no es grande.

Ademas estas muy confundido con el armado, primero averigualo bien tincho.

----------


## quiquem

creo que te conviene comprarlo yo lo hago habitualmente y tiene muy buena recepcion, sobre todo te digo que lo compres porque el dado tiene agregado un gag al final que esta muy bien realizado es una prueba de vista donde aparecen las letras en disitintos tamaños iguales a las que vez cuando consultas a un oculista. compralo y practica mucho frente a un espejo porque las explicaciones no son sencillas de seguir y no podes mirarte las manos al realizarlo tiene que ser un manejo fluido y con mucho ritmo.

----------


## tincho´s15

yo lo compre.. y tengo un amigo que se lo hizo y le quedo abstante bien.. me confundi con lo del HI   quize decir otra cosa.. perdon..  pero si.. mejor comprarlo..  te ahorras muchas cosas ya  fin de cuentas no queda muy bien.. mejor comprarlo.. adios

tinchoo

----------


## letang

El dado dinamita en buenas manos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pngsu4ZIhc

Y aquí uno de los peores fusilamiento de la historia, de esos que te dan ganas de dar golpes a las paredes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEtLV8K9vUE

----------


## AmadeuS

yo lo tengo, no es muy dificil armarlo, pero te recomendaria comprarlo, justo te iba a recomendar el video de janseson, que subi a mi cuenta pero se me adelantaron

----------


## swaze

> El dado dinamita en buenas manos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pngsu4ZIhc
> 
> Y aquí uno de los peores fusilamiento de la historia, de esos que te dan ganas de dar golpes a las paredes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEtLV8K9vUE


y tan fusilamiento, ni punto de comparación y eso que la charla viene a ser la misma en ambas pero...hay gente que le quita la gracia a las cosas...

----------


## ElGranDantón

Me gusta más cómo lo hace Tamariz, con una carta Jumbo.

----------


## rofman

> Iniciado por letang
> 
> El dado dinamita en buenas manos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pngsu4ZIhc
> 
> Y aquí uno de los peores fusilamiento de la historia, de esos que te dan ganas de dar golpes a las paredes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEtLV8K9vUE
> 
> 
> y tan fusilamiento, ni punto de comparación y eso que la charla viene a ser la misma en ambas pero...hay gente que le quita la gracia a las cosas...


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Eso es peor que un fusilamiento :-S

----------


## AmadeuS

> Me gusta más cómo lo hace Tamariz, con una carta Jumbo.


Pero eso es otro efecto, la carta multicambiante, o te refieres a otra cosa?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Tambien hay un efecto llamado bomba de dados.

Consiste en poner un dado normal en una cajita transparente de plastico, y al agitarlo, aparezen varios dados pequeñillos!!

adios :D

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola, la carta jumbo que utiliza Juan Tamariz es el mismo efecto, en vez de puntos de dados son corazones, además acaba convirtiendola en una carta mayor que el 6 posible en los dados, con lo cual a mi parecer queda mucho mejor (vamos es mi humilde opinión).

Con respecto a fabricarlo, tanto uno como el otro se puede hacer, pero la calidad dudo que se llegue a asemejarse al producto comprado (aqui cada uno con su presupuesto).

letang, solo a las paredes...

P.D: no me negareis que la cocina es chula   :Smile1:

----------


## letang

> la carta jumbo que utiliza Juan Tamariz es el mismo efecto


Pues no, no es el mismo efecto.

Ni el "efecto" del juego, ni el mecanismo del gimmick.

El efecto de Tamariz es una predicción sobre una carta elegida por un espectador. A la hora de revelar la identidad, la predicción no coincide y, visiblemente, se transforma en la otra carta.

El efecto del dado dinamita, además de tener la cualidad de ser un "sucker trick" no incluye elección de cartas ni adivinaciones, sino que habla de las caras de un dado y mágicamente enseña seis caras diferentes de un soporte que sólo tiene dos caras.

----------


## AmadeuS

> Hola, la carta jumbo que utiliza Juan Tamariz es el mismo efecto, en vez de puntos de dados son corazones, además acaba convirtiendola en una carta mayor que el 6 posible en los dados, con lo cual a mi parecer queda mucho mejor (vamos es mi humilde opinión).
> 
> Con respecto a fabricarlo, tanto uno como el otro se puede hacer, pero la calidad dudo que se llegue a asemejarse al producto comprado (aqui cada uno con su presupuesto).
> 
> letang, solo a las paredes...
> 
> P.D: no me negareis que la cocina es chula


Insisto son cosas distintas y funcionan con diferentes mecanismos, uno es el dado dinamita y otra cosa es la carta multicambiante

----------


## rofman

> Iniciado por magomontecarlos
> 
> la carta jumbo que utiliza Juan Tamariz es el mismo efecto
> 
> 
> Pues no, no es el mismo efecto.
> 
> Ni el "efecto" del juego, ni el mecanismo del gimmick.
> 
> ...



Creo que a lo que se refiere Magomontecarlos si que es el mismo efecto. Bueno más o menos.

Es una carta de corazones por un lado tiene 2 corazones y por el otro 5 (cualquiera que haya tenido el Magia Borras, Magic Andreu, o cualquier otro set de magia seguro que la conoce). 

Pero hay una version  (a la que se refiere montecarlos) que despues de hacer toda la presentación y "explicar" como se hace empiezan a aparecer corazones por todos sitios, sin explicación alguna.

Osea que si es el mismo efecto (o casi) pero en vez de ser un dado es una carta.

Ahora mismo no encuentro ningun video pero yo lo he visto en directo y por internet osea que tiene que salir.

si lo encuentro ya lo pondre por aquí.

----------


## quiquem

Coincido con la opinion de Amadeus, se hablan de cosas distintas, son efectos similares pero el dado dinamita tiene un gimmick que te permite mostrar los seis puntos de un dado, mientras que la carta que menciona rofman solo muestras 3 debido a la posición de las manos.
claro esta que no es el mismo juego, son efectos semejantes pero no iguales y a mi entender creo superior el dado dinamita.

----------


## letang

Conozco esa carta que tiene dos corazones por un lado y cinco por el otro, pero ese es un juego bastante infantil, no recuerdo vérselo a Tamariz, y creo que en este juego nunca se muestran las caras completas.

Del otro del que se habla, la carta cambiante es este:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xKB1Vikmzho

Dado dinamita: Sucker trick. 6 caras, alusión a un dado.

Tamariz: Carta cambiante. Una predicción, dos cartas elegidas, fallo aparente y doble transformación VISUAL!

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Iniciado por magomontecarlos
> 
> la carta jumbo que utiliza Juan Tamariz es el mismo efecto
> 
> 
> Pues no, no es el mismo efecto.
> 
> Ni el "efecto" del juego, ni el mecanismo del gimmick.
> 
> El efecto de Tamariz es una predicción sobre una carta elegida por un espectador. A la hora de revelar la identidad, la predicción no coincide y, visiblemente, se transforma en la otra carta.


Te equivocas, amiguete. Hablas de dos efectos diferentes. Tamariz también hace eso con una carta jumbo, y creo que hasta el número 8 en la carta.

Por cierto, ¿de dónde saco la fabricación de un efecto así? ¿Del Magia con papeles quizás?

Un saludo.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Y concretando más, lo hacía cuando estuvo en el Teatro Marquina, en los meses de febrero y marzo del presente año.

----------


## letang

Bueno, lo que yo he dicho sobre Tamariz es cierto y ahí he dejado el vídeo como prueba. No digo que no haga ningún efecto más de este tipo (que será a lo que ustedes se están refiriendo), pero lo que comentaba de la carta cambiante sí que era así, y al ser el único vídeo que recordaba de Tamariz con una carta Jumbo en la que aparecen puntos, pues lo relacioné, obviamente. Ahora, para no liarnos, voy a recapitular un poco con lo que yo conozco.

*La carta que viene en los maletines de niños:*
Una carta que por un lado tiene dos corazones y por el otro lado cinco corazones. Tapando con al mano algunos corazones se pueden mostrar las caras 1, 4, 3 y 6.
http://www.todojuguetes.com/img/Borr...rras/24047.jpg
(Es la carta roja que se ve debajo de la varita).

*El dado dinamita:*
Es un sucker trick que comienza con el efecto de la carta que describía antes.
Imagino que es un juego posterior, y aprovechando la popularidad del juego anterior, se crea este sucker trick donde primero se hace el jeugo anterior, y después viene la parte mágica donde los puntos que no estaban aparecen.

*La carta cambiante:*
Una carta jumbo que es una predicción de la que elegirán los espectadores y, visualmente, aparecen los puntos que faltan y se colocan en sus posiciones.

Yo no he visto a Tamariz hacer el primer juego porque me parece un efecto bastante pobre.
Si alguien habla de algún juego más, que indique alguna referencia. Yo he puesto vídeos de la carta cambiante, y del dado dinamita. La otra carta no creo que necesite vídeo porque es bastante evidente.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Vamos a ver, no mareéis la perdiz porque yo sé lo que he visto.

Os lo vuelvo a explicar, por si acaso no hablo claro.

Tamariz hace el M I S M O juego que el dado explosivo, pero con una carta jumbo.

Y concreto: primero enseña un uno, luego un dos, un tres y un cuatro (no sé el orden exacto). Y luego, tras explicarlo, enseña un seis y un ocho si no recuerdo mal.

Explicado queda.

Que os parezca pobre, sorprendente, desusado, pasmoso, notable, extraño, singular, chocante, inaudito, raro, insólito e inverosímil, pues perfecto, pero ya os digo yo que lo hace.

----------


## ignoto

También existe lo mismo en versión ficha de dominó gigante y tabla con puntos.
Incluso existe una versión genial de P. Duratý en que se transforma varias veces.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> También existe lo mismo en versión ficha de dominó gigante y tabla con puntos.
> Incluso existe una versión genial de P. Duratý en que se transforma varias veces.


No he visto ninguno de esas, estaría interesante conocerlo.

----------


## letang

Gran Dantón, ya he aclarado que no niego que lo que digáis sea verdad.
Sólo aclaraba que si se estaban refiriendo al del vídeo (porque era el más difundido) no era lo mismo.

En el último mensaje no mareaba ninguna perdiz, precisamente quería aclararlo porque en los foros cuando se mezclan varias cosas se acaba montando un cacao tremendo.

Yo también he visto el dado dinamita con una pieza "rectangular" en vez de cuadrada, y al mago, en un momento se le cayó uno de los círculos, que vergüenza  :? 

Queda todo aclarado  :Wink1: 

Y sólo me refería a que veía "pobre" que Tamariz hiciera el del magia Borrás, el que no se puede enseñar con todos los puntos.
Una versión del dado dinamita con forma de carta ya es algo superior, y sobre todo por lo del sucker trick, que funcionan bastante bien  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

El de la ficha de dominó es de Royal Magic y el de la tabla con puntos lo compré en una tienda de Gringolandia.
El de P. Duraty está explicado (rutina y proceso de fabricación) en su libro "Magie sur scène".

----------


## ElGranDantón

Ok, aclarado entonces  :Wink1: 

Pues yo sinceramente no tengo ni idea de cómo se puede hacer ese efecto, seguiré leyendo libros.

¿Cuál de ellos me recomiendas, Ignoto?

----------


## ignoto

Si es por saber cómo se hace, el de P. Duraty.
Aunque es mas barato pedir uno a Argentina y verlo.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Hombre, yo nunca he sido muy manitas en estas cosas... Prefiero comprarlo, jeje.

El problema es que en Argentina sólo conozco una tienda y, como no se puede hablar aquí de ellas, pues no sé si fiarme, como me obliga a pagar con tarjeta.. Así que no sé.

----------


## ignoto

Yo nunca he tenido problemas con ellos.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Okay, tomaré tu consejo entonces jeje.

Si encuentro un agujero en la tarjeta te hago responsable material jajaja!

----------


## magomontecarlos

ozú si que corren los mensajes en un par de dias que uno no entra en el foro.

Pues si, quizas me explique mal pero me referia a la carta que comenta ELGranDanton, y se lo vi realizar a Juan Tamariz en el teatro el LLantiol de Barcelona hace tropecientos años. Creo recordar que ademas de llegar hasta el 8 de corazones, despues soltaba una ristra de corazones enganchaditas de un hilo que caian casi hasta el suelo y ademas saco a una niña para hacerlo y sorprendentemente lo hacia a la perfección. 


Juan Tamariz al acabar la niña de hacerlo...

Juan Tamariz: wowwww que bien lo haces
niña: me lo enseñeraon de pequeñita
Juan Tamariz: Perdona una pregunta, como te llamas?
niña: Ana, y tu?
Juan Tamariz: Juan Tamariz

Y ya empezaron hija, papa...... ( nose si seria su hija pero fue un buen gag, la gente no paraba de reir)

----------


## ElGranDantón

> nose si seria su hija pero fue un buen gag, la gente no paraba de reir)


Probablemente si fue hace tantos años, sí que fuera su hija jeje.

----------


## letang

Efectivamente Juan tiene una hija llamada Ana, y es quien se encarga de la escuela de magia, que lleva su nombre "Escuela de magia Ana Tamariz".

En otro foro leí la anécdota de otro mago que también sacaba de voluntario a su hijo, pero él hacía un ejercicio de "telepatía" con un supuesto niño voluntario. Claro, la cosa era sorprendente, pero al final el mago se despide del niño, y el niño le dice "Adiós Papá".

Qué tierno, qué mágico, qué bonito  :Wink:   jeje

----------


## AmadeuS

Amazing Johnathan hace el mismo gag, es muy gracioso, el usa extras pero hace que es su esposa o su hermana, le hace agarrar un objeto, la mujer toma su reloj y le empieza a decir un monton de cosas, como por ejemplo, no fue comprado fue un regalo, si, eres de Australia, si, estas casada con un hombre del espectaculo, si, un mago, si, conmigo,siii , ANAAAAA, jajajaj algo asi

----------


## Gringo Tau

alguien me puede decir cuanto mide el dado dinamita y que diametro tienen los circulos?
gracias

----------

